# Early morning training advice.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Due to a new job and different and longer work hours. I'm struggling to get to the gym in the evenings. So im now going to do my training soon as the gym opens which will 6.00am in the morning. My question is what would i need to take prior to training i was just thinking of drinking a protien shake (kinetica complete) with possibly a banana, asking the question as training this early will be new to me, but it will only be an hours training and two muscle groups. Asking because i know there's people on here that can answer it with the best advice.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I usually train at this time. I try and get 2 bananas in and a protein shake (literally have to force it down me!) then I have a shake and eggs on toast or porridge within the hour after training


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats a tricky one as you should have protein when you wake up, I'd say stick to what you're doing and slip in a black coffee just before leaving if you like it. I can't stand the drink so I have pre workout but have never been to the gym at 6am lol


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

A bowl of muesli with yogurt or some wholemeal toast when I get up, followed by a banana when I get to the gym. Protein shake within 20mins of finishing training.

I've tried to do an early training session with not having any breakfast first and I definitely notice the difference in my energy levels.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

If you're going to be lifting weights, be sure you're up at least an hour before you hit the gym, and warming up properly is even more important in a morning session.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a bowl of oats and a protein shake before.


----------

